# Review of 07/08 Hatchet with Rome Arsenals



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome, glad you like the Hatchet. I have the 05/06 model and I love it. I'm pretty sure I threw in a response when you were weighing which board to get. It's just a really smooth board. It rides well switch, it's easy to press and butter and like you said, catching an edge is tough so you get a lot of forgiveness when you're swinging it around.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah it was effortless switch, my bindings are set at +12 -12 about 21" apart.


----------

